# How to fit thera band gold update



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been playing around with the thera band set up so heres the update including chrony test






Oh by the way I think I saw this on one of gamekeeper John's video's using string to pull the thera band through the wrap around the fork, so i'm using this idea instead of the pliers as shown in my other video as it works very well.


----------

